# Strut Bushings Install w/pics!



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

After installing my rear KYB Gr-2 struts I noticed a loud clicking noise over every bump as if something was hitting together upon further inspection I found that the nut and washer on top of the strut was hitting together loud metal to metal contact. So I figured my bushings were bad so I ordered from my Nissan dealer some rear upper and lower strut bushings they were $4.25 each 
1. upper/top bushing part number: 56217-61L10.
2. lower/bottom bushing part number: 56218-61L10.
One top and one bottom bushing for each side. Here are the install pics I installed both sides in one hour.
This fixed my problem 100%!

http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/7/web/115000-115999/115631_49_full.jpg






















http://images.cardomain.com/member_images/7/web/115000-115999/115631_52_full.jpg


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...that is a big difference. Did you ever think of using polyurethane bushings instead? Just curious if you heard anything about that before you chose stock.


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

maxedout97maxima said:


> After installing my rear KYB Gr-2 struts I noticed a loud clicking noise over every bump as if something was hitting together upon further inspection I found that the nut and washer on top of the strut was hitting together loud metal to metal contact. So I figured my bushings were bad so I ordered from my Nissan dealer some rear upper and lower strut bushings they were $4.25 each
> 1. upper/top bushing part number: 56217-61L10.
> 2. lower/bottom bushing part number: 56218-61L10.
> One top and one bottom bushing for each side. Here are the install pics I installed both sides in one hour.
> ...


Out of curiousity - are you vice gripping you're piston shaft?


If so, dont expect your strut to last very long - scratches will destroy the seal.


----------

